# time for racing



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

i just bought a truck so i can take my sentra off the road. i cant take daily driving it anymore. with no a/c or heater it sucks. so i bought a truck so i can haul it to and from the track and to and from the shop. plus the closest 1/4 mile track is about an hour away i dont want to risk it blowing up out there and have no way back home. so im stripping the rest of the interior out and putting in a sheetmetal dash with an 8pt roll cage. pluss im going to cut out alot of extra metal. i also got a guy i know that is real handy with fiberglass so were goin to make a whole bunch of carbon fiber body parts (maybe even a one peice front end). as for the motor i might just keepmessing with the ga16 for awhile and may eventually buy a sr20de-t. itll be fun. once it runs the times i want im going to start racing at nopi and other like events and hopefully land a sponcer.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

GOOD LUCK MAN!


----------

